# Entry Test



## DesiGrl98 (Jan 4, 2007)

I was just curious, has anyone taken the entry test for entrance into medical college? If so, is there any advice you can give me? I dont want questions or answers, I just need to know how its set up and stuff. If you could help that would be great. Thanks #yes


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

This post here should help you get started. Let us know afterwards if you still have any questions.


----------



## DesiGrl98 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you very much, that post was very helpful.


----------



## A.W. Khan (Jul 22, 2007)

I also want to know what score is competitive in AKU Admission Test ?What weightage do they give to extra curricular and co curricular activities ?


----------



## DesiGrl98 (Jan 4, 2007)

Are calculators allowed?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

DesiGrl98 said:


> Are calculators allowed?


Calculators aren't allowed on the Shifa entrance test.


----------



## bigboi_baller (Mar 19, 2007)

Can one: take the entrance test and see how they do, then choose to apply as an expatriate/foreigner if you don't get admission as a local student?

I'm kind of asking for paki schools in general, but just let me know whatever you can about the schools you know about.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

bigboi_baller said:


> Can one: take the entrance test and see how they do, then choose to apply as an expatriate/foreigner if you don't get admission as a local student?
> 
> I'm kind of asking for paki schools in general, but just let me know whatever you can about the schools you know about.


Yes, for Shifa you can submit SAT II scores and then take the entrance test. However, all SAT II scores must be submitted along with the application which is due several weeks prior to the entrance test. Therefore you can try your luck with the entrance test(and possibly even gain a partial scholarship) but you can't send in your SAT II scores after the entrance test.

Also it is important to remember that regardless of whether you gain admission via the entrance test or SAT II scores you will still be applying as a foreigner(with all of the foreign fees!#sad ) unless you plan on claiming to be a permanant Pakistani resident(i've heard that it's been done, but not quite sure how). Keep in mind though that claiming to be a local student can cause quite a bit of resentment from your fellow classmates if they find out that you're paying local student fees.


----------



## bigboi_baller (Mar 19, 2007)

MedGrunt said:


> Yes, for Shifa you can submit SAT II scores and then take the entrance test. However, all SAT II scores must be submitted along with the application which is due several weeks prior to the entrance test. Therefore you can try your luck with the entrance test(and possibly even gain a partial scholarship) but you can't send in your SAT II scores after the entrance test.
> 
> Also it is important to remember that regardless of whether you gain admission via the entrance test or SAT II scores you will still be applying as a foreigner(with all of the foreign fees!#sad ) unless you plan on claiming to be a permanant Pakistani resident(i've heard that it's been done, but not quite sure how). Keep in mind though that claiming to be a local student can cause quite a bit of resentment from your fellow classmates if they find out that you're paying local student fees.


So if I did that, would they just look at both scores and use the better one?

Or would I be screwed if I had good SAT II score's and then didn't do so well on their entrance test?

Technically, wouldn't I be a local if my fam moved with me to Pakistan and bought a house?


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

bigboi_baller said:


> So if I did that, would they just look at both scores and use the better one?
> 
> Or would I be screwed if I had good SAT II score's and then didn't do so well on their entrance test?
> 
> Technically, wouldn't I be a local if my fam moved with me to Pakistan and bought a house?


seriously u r worrying about nothing. dont worry about it. really. its no biggie getting admission in pakistan. its not oxford or john hopkins- can u feel me? just go there and apply on the foriegn seat. dont stress urself as if ur taking the entrance test 4 cambridge- coz cambridge it aint. (without being disrespectful). just dont worry about it. these ppl are giving u sat2 score averages and stuff like this. this is just silly. most of the shifa ppl have an FSC score below 800. my score translated to 888 when converted from a level to their marking scheme. and thats with the biasness of the system against foriegn education, otherwise AAB translates well ova 900 in my books. so the best advice i can give u iz dont stress, and secondly visit the university with family and see if u like it b4 hand. hows the atmos, how are the ppl like. i would tell u this, but i keep on getting chukd off 4 speaking the truth. so i have 2 do sum tony blair flexes! 

anyway tc.


----------



## DesiGrl98 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a MCAT 2007 book from Pak, is that just as good as the FSc books? It has all three subjects, and main points but its mostly MCQ's. Should I study from that, or get the FSc books?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You need to get the fsc books if you want to pass.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

bigboi_baller said:


> So if I did that, would they just look at both scores and use the better one?
> 
> Or would I be screwed if I had good SAT II score's and then didn't do so well on their entrance test?


Truthfully i'm not certain. Ideally Shifa should only look at your SAT II scores if your performance on the entrance test is poor, but I personally don't know of any students who have taken this route. Generally foreign students only attempt to gain admission via the entrance test if they don't have enough time to take SAT IIs.



bigboi_baller said:


> Technically, wouldn't I be a local if my fam moved with me to Pakistan and bought a house?


I think that getting admission as a local student is a bit more complicated than just moving to Pakistan with your family. #sad

I'll try to get some more info and get back to you. Hopefully some of the other members can shed some light on it as well.#grin


----------



## bigboi_baller (Mar 19, 2007)

MedGrunt said:


> Truthfully i'm not certain. Ideally Shifa should only look at your SAT II scores if your performance on the entrance test is poor, but I personally don't know of any students who have taken this route. Generally foreign students only attempt to gain admission via the entrance test if they don't have enough time to take SAT IIs.


My thinking, if I'm going to pakistan in june or early july, I might as well take the entry test at a few colleges and see how I do (possibly get admission/scholarship as a local). Then apply as a foreigner, if needed. I'll be able to get the FSC books in march or april of 2008, so I'll study for a 2-3 months and should be prepared.



MedGrunt said:


> I think that getting admission as a local student is a bit more complicated than just moving to Pakistan with your family. #sad
> 
> * I'll try to get some more info and get back to you*. Hopefully some of the other members can shed some light on it as well.#grin


Thanks a lot! I'll be waiting. Thanks again.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

bigboi_baller said:


> My thinking, if I'm going to pakistan in june or early july, I might as well take the entry test at a few colleges and see how I do (possibly get admission/scholarship as a local). Then apply as a foreigner, if needed. I'll be able to get the FSC books in march or april of 2008, so I'll study for a 2-3 months and should be prepared.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot! I'll be waiting. Thanks again.


Just to be clear...For Shifa your "local" or "foreigner" status does NOT depend on whether you are applying through the entrance exam or SAT II scores. Therefore taking the entrance test has no connection whatsoever with applying as a local.

In fact, many local students take SAT IIs and gain admission with those scores.

Apparently Shifa looks at the location of your secondary school education(high school equivalent) when determining whether you are a local or foreign applicant. Since you've done high school in California Shifa will automatically classify you as a foreign applicant.


----------

